# Really worried about Obi



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I've just got off the phone with my vets and to be honest it hasn't helped much. I caught Obi eating one of my daughters hard plastic headbands. There was about half of it left and he had small pieces of the plastic in his mouth so I can only presume he has managed to swallow some it. I was able to easily snap the larger pieces that were left as it is very brittle and I'm scared silly because they are so sharp. 

When I spoke to the vets they said to wait and see and watch for any signs of vomiting, discomfort, problems with going to the toilet etc. They said as it was plastic that it would not show up on an x ray and that hopefully he will just pass the pieces. I keep thinking about that poor dog that supposedly ate some NI with larger pieces of bone in it and I'm worried Obi's intestines will be cut by the plastic. He looks fine at the moment and already eaten his NI before he got the hairband. Of course I blame myself for leaving him playing with the kids while I was making the tea. If anything happens to him I will never forgive myself. Sitting here crying as I type. So worried. I feel sick.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady has eaten some hard plastic before.....she used to eat our vertical blinds going to the back yard, quite sharp pieces, they would come out in her poop. hopefully he gave them a really good chew before swallowing....Like the vet said keep your eye on him for any discomfort. and keep him eating to pad the stomach with lots to surround the plastic...lots of treats for obi today... i hope he is ok. I am sure he will be just keep a watch


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

oh thank you for replying so quickly, that's good to know she was ok. They are so sharp! The bit I took out of his mouth was small. I will keep a very close eye on him. Thank you.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

calm down, take him a walk to try and get his insides moving, you probably will have to wait till tomorrow before he passes any of the head band. 

maybe give him a wee bit more food than normal, the idea being that blastic will pass surounded by food and wont hurt him. 

just relax, keep an eye on him but just let him be normal, that way you will see if anything changes with him. im sure he will be fine.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I am sure he crunched them down small, it would have hurt his throat otherwise....Lady was just fine...Obi silly boy no hair accessories for you...ok?? Poor little dude.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Whenever Dylan has chewed anything up, he never seems to swallow it. I think it's most likely that Obi has just chewed it up for fun and spat the bits out. Don't worry too much, as it's unlikely that he will come to any harm - just keep an eye on him. And I'm not convinced that whatever was wrong with that woman's dogs was anything to do with eating bones - seems unlikely that both dogs would be affected like that. Dogs chew up all sorts of things and generally get away with it.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Clare poor you and Obi .... if the vets not overly worried then dont you be, mine have had those chew things before now that are a plastic coated rough dog chew, for teeth cleaning cant describe them but they are definitey plastic.... dont sound great. Like Amanda said Im sure he will have chewed it... and I would nt have thought as sharp as a splinter of bone. He may even be sick, if mine swallow too big a piece of bone then they bring it back. Give him some more dinner like Kendal says and a chase around the garden, you'll be worrying and he'll be fine x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ok I'm calming down, honest! Just gave him some more food and now he's running around the garden like a lunatic.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahahah lunatic is good!!!! that means no pain at all!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I am sure he will be ok. Daisy ate some of her crate tray. I hadn't realised she had eaten any until I saw it in her poo! I was a bit shocked but glad she had passed it. Fingers crossed, don't worry. x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

My brother's Patterdale Terrier ate quite a bit of hard plastic a few months ago and he was about the same age as Obi but much smaller. The vet said to keep an eye on him and it all passed through OK. Pups do tend to eat everything they shouldn't and we are forever chasing Beau around the garden when she has a peg etc.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Flo has eaten a few plectrums in her time (due to messy 13 year old guitar addict son) along with the odd hair clip and probably numerous other inedible plastic bits that I've never even spotted her eating. They all passed through her no prob's. I'm sure if there were going to be any problems something would have happened by now. Keep on eye on him till midday tomorrow by which time I'm guess he'll be fine.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Having a house full of dogs i have had a few occasions here my girls have eaten plastic items pens,remote controls one of them was my friends daughters brand new hair band,the thin hard plastic type with little teeth to help grip it on,well it was red and every piece came out the other end so try not to worry( although i know its difficult,he is your baby) but im sure they will come out the other end safely xxx


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Clare you poor thing. All that worry. I'll be just the same if it happened to Luna. As much as you want to, you can't keep an eye on them the entire time, especially when they are with the kids and therefore being 'looked after'. I'm sure he'll be fine but will keep my fingers crossed for you.

And with that I need to rescue Luna from behind the sofa where all the computer cables are - grrr!

Harri x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Poor you Clare. Its probably good it was so brittle as it would have been broken down quite small and easier to pass. Keep an eye on his tomorrow ....he'll be fine I'm sure. xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

my dogs ate a ball .. they chewed up a tennis type ball and i saw all these black rubber bits all over the floor, patio etc ... I was puzzled what it was .. then spotted the covering part of the ball ... I was so worried .. they were sick .. yes they dealt with it by being very sick .. dog vomit everywhere .. but after that they were fine .. the body is a clever thing ... just wish cockapoos were a little cleverer at times .. eating a tennis ball doh!

So don’t panic.. he may be sick or poo the plastic out ..


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hope you and Obi are ok. Worrying is not fun. I'm sure Obi will be Ok, sounds like a lot of sensible advice on here.

Let us know how tomorrow goes and hopefully you will see it passing through


----------



## Kez (May 1, 2011)

Hi I hope obi is ok. Ruby loves plastic, she's always trying to get in the recycling bin. She ate my tesco bag for life last week! I'm sure it will be fine take care x x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Clare, how are you this morning and of course Obi? Any particularly brightly coloured plastic poo this morning?  He is probably wondering what all the fuss is about.....the little devil!! Hope you managed to get some sleep x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

How is he this morning? xx


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Hope Obi is ok , Poppy loves eating plastic, found her chewing on my glasses the other day . In fact it would be easier to list what she doesn't like to chew/eat. 

Simon


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Just wondering how Obi is this morning? I am hoping he is full of the joys - done a normal poo and keeping away from plastic! Treacle has eaten loads of lego - she roots it out - goodness knows what else she has found to eat?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your kindness. This really is a lovely little community. 

Well, he has vomited once this am and has done a few small poos and no sign of plastic pieces so far. Examining his poo has not been plesant I can tell you, even if it is NI poo! I've been watching him carefully and he keeps scooting on his bum and sitting down and standing up so I'm wondering if he blocked? Other than that he seems happy in himself. He is due a bath so I might do that today and clear his anal glands and have a closer look up there  The good news is that whist in the garden picking up poo I found some more tiny pieces of the hairband in the grass so if he has eaten any of it then it's not as much as I had thought  

This has all reminded me that he is still just a puppy. Now he has grown a lot and his coat his longer he looks quite mature but at the end of the day he is still just a baby and I need to be more careful. 

Obi says thank you to everyone who has been asking after him.

Clare
x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad he seems ok and that he has nt eaten as much as you thought.... enjoy your anal gland encounter .... no pics thanks


----------



## Tabby (Aug 13, 2011)

Glad Obi is ok, its horrible when something like that happens to your baby  I remember when Tilly had her head in the mop bucket when I had turned my back...the bucket being full of bleach! I thought I had killed her for sure but she was fine and dandy. Phew!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Glad he's ok. Have fun with your investigations! It may be that there is a piece that he's trying to pass but it's not emerging easily. Dylan does the same kind of performance that you describe when he has something tricky like a piece of a plant that won't come out in one go! Sorry TMI


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

So glad to hear he is ok,got a bit of a soft spot for this little guy xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Like hellen said he may have a piece that is being a little tricky, I know you feed NI but my vet did suggest lots of rice to bulk up the poops and help with easier passing of plastic bits as lady was doing the drag bum when she ate chunks of her nylabone


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Like hellen said he may have a piece that is being a little tricky, I know you feed NI but my vet did suggest lots of rice to bulk up the poops and help with easier passing of plastic bits as lady was doing the drag bum when she ate chunks of her nylabone


Daft question, but should they not eat their nylabone? Millie has been making her way through one recently and she was dragging her bum this morning. Guess I wont make a good detective :spy:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

They are most definelty not supposed to eat their nylabone, it says in very small print that if they can pull of pieces larger than rice it has to be thrown away....We had a very bad blockage with her due to the nylbone. Which I will never give her again,,,,,now I give her elk antlers that have been cut and sawn in half. she loves them....and they don't come off in huge pieces and last a long time


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm sorry but the nylabone has got to be the most carelessly thought out dog chew. i is made of plastic and dogs end up earing it or cutting their gums on it once chewing it has made it jagged on the suffice, i dont even like picking up a chewed nylabone as they are so sharp when chewed, i would never recommend them for any dog.


----------

